# My Horse Won't Go Into The Barn



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,
I have a quarter/Arab Mix that refuses to go into the barn. It has two roomy stalls, is kept cleaned, and is just a run-in shelter, but in the rain and in storms he will not go in it! Why is he afraid of the barn and how am I to teach him that it is safe?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2013)

When I had horses in Canada and built them a barn, with the door open so they could come and go as they pleased, they wouldn't go in it either...no smell of skunk or anything I could figure out.  So, I started giving them grain only in there and put fresh hay in there too...that worked...and first bad blizzard and they were happy to go in there.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Dec 11, 2013)

I was going to say the same as bonbean! Ours weren't necessarily afraid of the barn but, as temps can get to -30 around here when the wind blows(in Wisconsin) we wanted them to learn to go in so we started keeping their hay and grain in the barn.  It got to the point where they didn't want to leave!  If you can't get him to go in maybe tempt him in with grain-getting closer and closer to the door each time?


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 11, 2013)

chicks & ducks said:


> I was going to say the same as bonbean! Ours weren't necessarily afraid of the barn but, as temps can get to -30 around here when the wind blows(in Wisconsin) we wanted them to learn to go in so we started keeping their hay and grain in the barn.  It got to the point where they didn't want to leave!  If you can't get him to go in maybe tempt him in with grain-getting closer and closer to the door each time?





bonbean01 said:


> When I had horses in Canada and built them a barn, with the door open so they could come and go as they pleased, they wouldn't go in it either...no smell of skunk or anything I could figure out.  So, I started giving them grain only in there and put fresh hay in there too...that worked...and first bad blizzard and they were happy to go in there.



Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2013)

Appaloosa...is your profile a pic of one of your horses????  Beautiful!!!!  Hoped you had a website with more photos!


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 12, 2013)

bonbean01 said:


> Appaloosa...is your profile a pic of one of your horses????  Beautiful!!!!  Hoped you had a website with more photos!


No, that is not my horse, but I love appaloosas and hope to get one soon.  My horse is a paint and I use to have a black Arab.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 12, 2013)

O.K., This morning I fed him hay in the barn. The thing is though-he'll go into the barn on a sunny day, but when it's raining he has to be lead. :/


----------



## secuono (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine sometimes stay out in the rain or snow. 
Feed them in there and they'll go in on their own when the weather gets bad enough.


----------



## w c (Jan 22, 2014)

appaloosa 239 said:


> Hi,
> I have a quarter/Arab Mix that refuses to go into the barn. It has two roomy stalls, is kept cleaned, and is just a run-in shelter, but in the rain and in storms he will not go in it! Why is he afraid of the barn and how am I to teach him that it is safe?



Put a gate on it, and when you want him in the barn, put him in there and close the gate.

No horses go in barns unless they are made to.   Of course most of them will learn to go in if the barn has feed, water and hay and they can see other horses in there.   But if a horse is actually afraid to go in some place, and fights you if you try to lead him in there, the door opening might not be tall enough or wide enough, or he may not want to leave the other horses, and you might have to just make him go in there.

Horses evolved in a treeless open country with no buildings, where storms just blew across.   Their instincts are to huddle up together and ride it out in the open.   Their instincts aren't suited to places with buildings, trees and flying garbage cans, nor to places with lots of rain and wet.   If there's hazards outdoors or severe weather, they need to be in.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 30, 2014)

Helpful advice @w c , but Tanka's barn is just a run-in shelter and doesn't have a gate. It just snowed 
woot) and Tanka stayed in the barn.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Feb 6, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> Appaloosa...is your profile a pic of one of your horses????  Beautiful!!!!  Hoped you had a website with more photos!



Lol, someone always asks me that.  No, it isn't. But I love draft horses.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 6, 2014)

Does the shed have a metal roof?  If so, he could be uneasy with the sounds.   I agree with the other suggestions to feed him in there.  With these cold temps, he should become adjusted to it soon and learn to love it!


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 6, 2014)

To be honest….I don't worry about it.  I figure that horses lived outside for a long time before people domesticated them, and didn't have anyone to make sure they made it to shelter when it stormed.  All I can do is provide for their needs - if they choose not to avail themselves, probably they know best.  I have an Appy and they are tough!  My other horse is a foundation bred quarter horse and if anything he is even tougher.  They have a nice run-in shelter but more often than not, I find them standing outside in the rain or snow.  One time I found the quarter horse outside in an ice-storm and he was covered in ice.  His icicle encrusted mane was actually rather beautiful.  Did he care?  Was he uncomfortable?  Nah - he was happy as can be.  I've never seen either of them shiver and we've been having some mighty cold weather this winter.  They are acclimatized, and have grown thick coats and are built to handle it.

Mostly I think it makes *us* feel better to think that they are under shelter.  Like I said, I don't worry about it.  I know mine will use the run-in when they need to since there is always poop in there, so I just let them decide when they feel they need to.


----------



## Briebomb241295 (May 27, 2014)

You really can't do anything to make him go in the barn or to teach him. Horses don't mind the rain or storms and it's really not that dangerous. I wouldn't worry about it. My horse never goes in the run-in barn during storms either. Some horses don't like the rain, so they'll go in the barn, but others don't care. It's not a problem.


----------

